# June Throwdown - Steak-stuffed Smoked Garlic Mashed Log Recipe - QView



## harryho (Jul 11, 2010)

I was flattered to see the results of the Judges Poll - 69 points, tied for 2nd!!! Not bad considering it was my first throwdown ever. The dish was supposed to have been a Smoked Potato Roulade stuffed with steak, but when I took it out of the smoker, it looked more like a log than a roulade............oh well..............I did succeed in making the potato, the highlight of the dish....I'm pretty proud of it.

So......here is my recipe.......with qview...........

I had some left over filet mignon steak that weekend and decided to use it as part of the recipe. I was also doing a couple of Italian Sausage Fatties so I figured I can use the sofrito in the potato log.

1. I steamed some Idaho Potatoes until done, mashed it with some garlic that I previously sauteed in olive oil until golden brown. added a little bit of milk, butter and seasoned it with salt.

2. While the potatoes were steaming (or boiling), I slathered a red and a green pepper with olive oil, sprinkled them with some kosher salt and roasted them in my grill for about 5 mins, turning them so that they get grilled on each side........








3. I chopped them up along with some onion and minced some garlic. Then I sauteed them in olive oil to make a sofrito.

4. I tried to make the garlic mashed potatoes as firm as possible so I watched the amount of milk that I used during mashing. I made sure it was smooth, but it had to be firm with a little bit of give. Here is the mashed potatoes in a gallon plastic bag, ready for the rolling pin.







5. I handled this like a Fatty. Cut the bottom edges of the bag and used the rolling pin to flatten the mashed potatoes to a nice 1/4 inch thick, rectangle. Here it is after being flattened............







6. Major ingredients ready to be rolled together.........thinly-sliced steak, green/red pepper sofrito and flattened mashed potatoes.







7. So I cut the top side of the plastic bag right down the middle and the bottom edge from one point to the other. Opened it up butterfly style......and topped the potatoes off with the steak and the sofrito.







8. I rolled it up sushi-roll or swiss-roll style until I got to the end..........at the end of it, I got some Panko Bread crumbs and poured some on the wax paper........







9. Continued rolling it over the Panko Bread Crumbs until it was completely covered with it.........







10. Placed the log in a pan, drizzled it with olive oil and loaded it in the smoker....smoked for 15 mins at 250 at first, then at 400 for 30 mins.







11. This is the result...................I will figure out a better consistency for the mashed potato to stay firm and maintain the log shape..........


----------



## bbally (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice, and excellent out of the box thinking.  This June one sure got a lot of cool brain work going on with the incredible dishes.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 11, 2010)

man o man that is awesome! i will try this for sure!


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats looking goooooood ! Has gots to be makin me some of this ! !


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 11, 2010)

Boy that just sound so good.  I wonder if you could wrap it in steak ums, like bacon on a fattie?


----------



## meateater (Jul 11, 2010)

Great looking entry you made!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 11, 2010)

Now it looks great to me for alot of folks thought it was good too. Congrats on the the 2nd placement too. But I can also feel for you too. It doesn't always come out the way we want it to. But I bet it tasted good no matter what it looks like.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 12, 2010)

bbally said:


> Very nice, and excellent out of the box thinking.  This June one sure got a lot of cool brain work going on with the incredible dishes.


what bob said........nice job!


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 12, 2010)

That's one of the bad things, I think about these throwdowns.  You just don't get enough disciption with the picture.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 12, 2010)

that does look good.


----------

